# Discovery Gardens, kindly share your thoughts



## arabic8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I am new here on this website  , I have read few threads about Discovery Gardens but they are mostly old,

I am considering buying an apartment for myself and partner and was concerned when I saw the condition of some of the buildings (from the outside), will maintenance problems occur yearly, or even more frequent? 

I am between two units, one is on the ground floor (cheaper but opposite the children's playground, could become noisy)

The second is on last floor, and I liked it, but some people warned me about the rooftop being in direct contact with the wrath of the sun? Does it make the rooms much hotter than the ones on lower floors?

Appreciate the responds future neighbors


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Maintenance is non-existent more or less, so as time passes, they'll fall into an increased state of disrepair. 

Can't understand why anyone would "invest" in property in an area that has become a ghetto for labourers and Texans.


----------



## arabic8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply, the main reason is because it is affordable and the location is very convenient for me (near work, nearer to AD, near the metro), 

I have no idea what a Texan is but I am guessing some one from Texas?  also labourers aren't that sore to the eyes.

thanks for the tip on maintenance, is it that bad?


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

arabic8 said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply, the main reason is because it is affordable and the location is very convenient for me (near work, nearer to AD, near the metro),
> 
> I have no idea what a Texan is but I am guessing some one from Texas?  also labourers aren't that sore to the eyes.
> 
> thanks for the tip on maintenance, is it that bad?


If you can I would look at the Gardens this is closer to the mall and a little better than disco gardens much nicer imho. Alway liked that side of the road it's 2 mins or less from disco.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, the maintenance is that bad! Really, it's that bad


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We are currently dealing with a HUGE cock roach issue in our apartment building. Is so fricken gross. From speaking with neighbors from building in front of ours, seems they have the same issue.... 

Over 3 year old leak in the ceiling... finally, they came and decided tape wrapped around it to stop the leak or looking up and saying "No leaking now" even though half the ceiling is soaking wet.... Got fixed. Actually fixed with a new T that appears to not have been glued completely and thus, leaked just a bit. 

The maintenance told me that the automatic temperature controller.. isnt broken. If I am cold, I switch it on. Hot, switch it off. Actually, more then one person has told me that. Then they did finally replace one of them. Only to have that one not actually turn off when it reaches any certain temperature either. 

Our security people work 12 hours a day, seven days a week. They fired the 850 dirhams guys, and replaced them with 650 dirhams guys. Horrible to say, as I feel quite sorry for the gentleman, but some of them do creep me out a bit.  Cant decide if I want to bake them a cake or throw rocks at them for staring. Did I mention they tend to just let anyone walk in the building without looking up from their desk.... 

Maintenance really is that bad. 

I am the Texan still sitting in the ghetto because my company works from home, probly sitting in his undies typing back a message that if someone has to do research and move us... they are putting us in shared apartments.  So still enjoying discovery ghetto.... 

Dont expect the pools to EVER OPEN no matter what some sales person tells you...


----------



## arabic8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks all, too many negative answers but yet, I might still go for it for.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

arabic8 said:


> Thanks all, too many negative answers but yet, I might still go for it for.


What is the point of asking ?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I am cold, I switch it on. Hot, switch it off.


Jynx,

Assuming you are talking about the AC controller, then no wonder you can't get the temperature you want operating as specified ^^^


----------



## arabic8 (Aug 30, 2012)

ccr said:


> What is the point of asking ?


I asked about maintenance, and thank you all for letting me know it is horrendous, 
from my understanding you have to do it yourself or wait along time for Nakheel.

the apartment I saw was in a good condition and depending on how big is the annual maintenance fee that goes to waste, I might consider the deal. :confused2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

arabic8 said:


> Thanks all, too many negative answers but yet, I might still go for it for.


Seriously? 

Discovery Gardens is owned by Nakheel. They have no money and they have no interest in maintaining this development.

It will only get worse and worse, as is happening with International City.

If you have money to waste, give it to a charity who'll benefit from it.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd hijack an old one ;-)

Considering moving here (rental perhaps short-term). Does anyone have any tips/views on this place and the surrounding facilities. What are the best buidlings, are the are shops, how far is it from the metro? What are the best buidlings, etc, etc? I won't have a car so is it easy to get to the Metro or get a bus/taxi? In this weather I wouldn't want to wait for a bus!

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The best buildings are the ones north of the first set of lights when you enter DG, I think it is called Zen Cluster. There are many shops here, and very few shops as you go deeper into DG

The Metro is a good 20 minutes walk from the closest DG Buildings, but I am sure there are buses that take you there.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd hijack an old one ;-)
> 
> Considering moving here (rental perhaps short-term). Does anyone have any tips/views on this place and the surrounding facilities. What are the best buidlings, are the are shops, how far is it from the metro? What are the best buidlings, etc, etc? I won't have a car so is it easy to get to the Metro or get a bus/taxi? In this weather I wouldn't want to wait for a bus!
> 
> Thanks


Something to take into consideration...

Floods hit Gardens, Discovery Gardens in Dubai | GulfNews.com


----------

